# New Book For The Enthusiasts



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Amazon Link

Might be of use to you all...

_*Product Description*_

This practical guide is the outcome of many years' hands-on experience and is the sort of book the author would have liked to have been able to access at the time he started, some twenty years ago, to clean and repair pocket watches.Using as examples six of the most typical types of watch from a period spanning the late 18th century to the early 20th century, he takes the intelligent enthusiast through the cleaning and repair process, step by careful step, using photographs of excellent clarity, and in lucid language, characterized by his own friendly and helpful tone. He aims to equip the reader with a sound basic knowledge not just of the process but also all the tools and materials as well as their sources.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Excellent - just what I need.

Rabbit


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I bought D.Carle about 5 years ago off amazon, got an email yesterday advertising this book as from their records they thought I would like it. They don't miss a trick do they!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

I know this is going to make everybody smile (nay laugh) but IS there a 'simple' introduction to the internal machinations of wrist watches?

It's not good when your wife says "so how does a quartz watch work?" and all you can do is shrug your shoulders (even she knows that they aren't powered by shrugging your shoulders).

And hey, here's an idea - if there isn't one that covers all the concerns of your average watch buyer/collector, then maybe we should write one. Collectively, the people on this forum must know everything you need to know about buying, selling, restoring, repairing...

Collating and editing the accumulated wisdom of everyone from Potz to Toshi could be a bit of a challenge though :shocking:

Paul - has the recent presence of so many outlaws encouraged you to change your avatar to JW? :lol:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Got this book yesterday and: Wow, I got some hints that would simplify some work I've done to my watches (especially english pocket watches).

Thanks for showing us this book!

Andreas


----------

